# Replace DeF Tech Speaker



## sportflyer (May 2, 2010)

I am thinking of replacing my Def Tech LCR speakers . They are 2XBP8B and CLR2002. The reason is that I am unable to place the main bipolars in optimum position in my new house. The left speaker is only 8 inches from a side wall . All speakers are 18 inches from the back wall. I use SVS PB12-NSD as subwoofer.

Usage is 75% Movies and 25% Music. I listen to much less music now because I can't get a good placement for the Def Techs.

I believe I will do better with direct radiators in my current situation .

I am considering the following:

a) Ascend Sierra 1 + Center
b) SVS 2X SC-02+ Center or MB-02 + Center or MTS + Center
c) Salk Towers + Center 
d) Others similar to Salk Tower ?

Are a) and b) considered upgrades or just lateral for easier placement ? 

Advice needed . 

BTW Budget is $2000 plus what I get from selling the Def Techs

Tks


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Sierras and Salks are very nice. LSA monitors and LCR are also very nice. Good luck!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
If it was me, I would choose the Salk's followed closely behind the Sierra's. I am also a huge fan of PSB Speakers and they can be found for very nice prices at DMC-Electronics.Com, Saturday Audio and others. I really think Paul Barton is one of the most gifted Speaker Designers of this generation.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## sportflyer (May 2, 2010)

Tks for inputs. I need to arrange an audition of the Salk Towers before committing to purchase.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

sportflyer said:


> Tks for inputs. I need to arrange an audition of the Salk Towers before committing to purchase.


Hello,
99 times out of 100 I mention the importance of auditioning Speakers before purchasing them. I somehow failed to mention that in my prior Post. Absolutely the right idea and I wish that everyone was able to have to opportunity to do so.

Another Speaker that might be worth checking out is MartinLogan's EM-ESL. It retails for $1999 and uses the Xstat Panel and Aluminum Air Frame of the much more expensive ESL and Reserve ESL Series. Before its release, Electrostatic ML's at that price used the roughly 15 year old Gen.2 Panel and MDF for the Frame that attaches the Mylar Panel. It is shockingly close in design and spec to the $4300 Vista. (now discontinued) The only major difference from the ESL and Reserve ESL Series is that it uses a Doped Paper Woofer as opposed to the Aluminum used in the upper ranges. Sounds wonderful and certainly worth an audition.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## natescriven (Jan 12, 2011)

I have the Sierra-1's and really like them. I love having the exact same speaker for all three front channels, and the HTM-200 matches pretty well for a convenient surround. If you are concerned about the rear port being close to the wall, Ascend sells a port plug that helps limit any possible boominess.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

And this is the Philharmonic 1 speakers - designed by Dennis Murphy.
http://philharmonicaudio.com/philharmonic1.html


----------



## sportflyer (May 2, 2010)

Remember , I am trying to get out of the Bipolar /Dipolar type of speakers . So the ESL's wont work too well in my situation. 

I think 18 inches away from the back wall should be OK for the Sierra 1. 

Anyone with experience with the Sierra Towers ?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

sportflyer said:


> Remember , I am trying to get out of the Bipolar /Dipolar type of speakers . So the ESL's wont work too well in my situation.
> 
> I think 18 inches away from the back wall should be OK for the Sierra 1.
> 
> Anyone with experience with the Sierra Towers ?


While Electrosats are naturally Bipolar, they really sound nothing like Definitive Technologies. However, I am guessing you have listened to ESL's and they did not strike a chord. In which case, I totally understand. I just thought they were worth an Audition given their value. And indeed your placement would be a challenge. 18 inches might be ok. Not ideal, but not horrible.


----------



## natescriven (Jan 12, 2011)

from what I've researched the Ascend towers are a tremendous value. they could be sold for much more. lots of good information on the Ascend website including a very detailed comparison of the NRT tweeter vs the RAAL ribbon.


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

Look into the JBL LSR6332 speakers. They're direct radiators, but with very even horizontal dispersion. Could be exactly what you're looking for.


----------



## sportflyer (May 2, 2010)

I think the worse part of my setup is the closeness of the left speaker to the side wall. It is barely 8 inches away. The left side wall is very short before it opens into a hallway . It extends about 2 ft beyond the front of the left speaker , so from my listening area there is only one significant reflection . However I added an Acoustic panel to help with first reflection.


----------

